# Virginia vs. North carowhiner @ LAS



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Myself, X Hunter and Brown Hornet against your 3 donkeys. I am thinking Jarlicker, Prag and who else???? This will be the first anual LAS Virginia vs. Ncwhiners for a singed ONE.
> 
> Well, what say you NC?


I'm thinkin Jr should be the third.. she's been sittin Sr down lately.. :zip: :chortle: :thumb: :bolt:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You donkeys are gonna get spanked like a monkey.....

Which of you 3 want to catch a beat down the most.....Jarlicker....Treaton.....Prag.....

Come get you some :thumb:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm thinkin Jr should be the third.. she's been sittin Sr down lately.. :zip: :chortle: :thumb: :bolt:


Now just what has a Marylander got vested in this?? You keepin the book sticky? Can I have a look at the spread:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Now just what has a Marylander got vested in this?? You keepin the book sticky? Can I have a look at the spread:


:zip: Well, I'm a close neighbor to the Virginians, and I've shot with most of em, so.... :wink: :moviecorn


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I picked great time to have emergency surgery. That would be a blast. I may have to get ready for the Second Annual.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm thinkin Jr should be the third.. she's been sittin Sr down lately.. :zip: :chortle: :thumb: :bolt:


Hey Sticky, don't throw my name in there! :mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> Myself, X Hunter and Brown Hornet against your 3 donkeys. I am thinking Jarlicker, Prag and who else???? This will be the first anual LAS Virginia vs. Ncwhiners for a singed ONE.
> 
> Well, what say you NC?


OK Vince, I might be the biggest smack talker that AT has seen in a while, but no way am I to the point where I would handicap my fellow NC folks by "teaming" up. Am I skeered - you bet you - but not of getting beat - just being a burden to the guys I shoot with every week. :shade:

Now the idea of NC vs VA is a good idea but you Common Welchers shouldn't be too over confident. As a former college instructor used to say: "A word to the wise is sufficient".


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm thinkin Jr should be the third.. she's been sittin Sr down lately.. :zip: :chortle: :thumb: :bolt:


Now, who rang your bell Sticky - and yea I'll take a little one on one action with you - if you ain't skeered.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

gonna change Sticky's name to Spoon! :teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> gonna change Sticky's name to Spoon! :teeth:


Yea he and Hornet DO like to stir things up! :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Prag Jr said:


> gonna change Sticky's name to Spoon! :teeth:



Sorry, but that one is taken!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Now, who rang your bell Sticky - and yea I'll take a little one on one action with you - if you ain't skeered.


Well, I'll make ya a deal Prag... if'n I'm there, it's a game.. :thumb: Not sure yet.. gotta see how the year end finances shake out.. :noidea: 


Prag Jr said:


> gonna change Sticky's name to Spoon! :teeth:





Spoon13 said:


> Sorry, but that one is taken!!!





pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea he and Hornet DO like to stir things up! :shade:


:chortle: I gotta meet this Spoon character.. Seems like an ok guy.... :chortle: :cheers:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I look forward to it Sticky. Perhaps the Hillbilly or NFAA Nats. I hope to make one or both of those.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I'll make ya a deal Prag... if'n I'm there, it's a game.. :thumb: Not sure yet.. gotta see how the year end finances shake out.. :noidea:


IF, IF, did you say IF? :***: Come stir the pot then start the back stepping. imp2: BTW: I hear LAS is going to have a big sale on camo, so you GOT to come. :elf_moon:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I look forward to it Sticky. Perhaps the Hillbilly or NFAA Nats. I hope to make one or both of those.


HillBilly for sure here, not sure about the Nat's yet either.. :chortle: :frusty:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> IF, IF, did you say IF? :***: Come stir the pot then start the back stepping. imp2: BTW: I hear LAS is going to have a big sale on camo, so you GOT to come. :elf_moon:


Great.. I need some new camo pants for the Hill...  :wink:

I'm gonna try and swing it.. may have to hock somethin, but.... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I look forward to it Sticky. Perhaps the Hillbilly or NFAA Nats. I hope to make one or both of those.


Oh, don't get your hopes up too much, hate to see you get the disappointment of your archery career. 

I understand you about not being able to shoot (still hoping for a speedy and full recovery soon), but you can drive can't you? If so, you're welcomed to chauffeur Prag Jr. & I. :shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, don't get your hopes up too much, hate to see you get the disappointment of your archery career.


:tomato:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, don't get your hopes up too much, hate to see you get the disappointment of your archery career.
> 
> I understand you about not being able to shoot (still hoping for a speedy and full recovery soon), but you can drive can't you? If so, you're welcomed to chauffeur Prag Jr. & I. :shade:


You are not putting me in the back seat of that toaster. I am already afraid to leave my feet still too long in the front seat!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, don't get your hopes up too much, hate to see you get the disappointment of your archery career.
> 
> I understand you about not being able to shoot (still hoping for a speedy and full recovery soon), but you can drive can't you? If so, you're welcomed to chauffeur Prag Jr. & I. :shade:


I would love too but that is WAY too far to drive to watch. 

I appreciate your well wishes and concern. It's just a matter of time and I'm a little impatient. Thing really feel good considering I was in surgery less than 3 weeks ago.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I would love too but that is WAY too far to drive to watch.
> 
> I appreciate your well wishes and concern. It's just a matter of time and I'm a little impatient. Thing really feel good considering I was in surgery less than 3 weeks ago.


Heck, that's what 99% of us will be doing after our short time on the line. :shade: You get yourself healed - then we'll worry about getting back on the range together.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Well the good news for me is I submitted my vacation days for LAS, NFAA Louisville, the Hilly Billy and Mechanicsburg.
Bad news I am nowhere in shooting Indoors yet. That is my goal over the holidays. I have been working a lot at DCWC on the field range. I got to get my shooting back in order.

Lets see X hunter plus 15 - 20 points on me. I could probably get VA Vince by a couple points or several if I shoot like last year. Which hornet will show up.
Which Treaton will show up. Will mac show up? Spoon I could really use some help here. I wish I could throw NCCrutch at em. I may be able to throw Jake Hollabough and Mike Barber at them. Oh hell, Prag you are going to just have to whip on poor hornet big time.

Just because of X Hunter you have to give some points.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> :zip: Well, I'm a close neighbor to the Virginians, and I've shot with most of em, so.... :wink: :moviecorn


Dunno, that short dude in the middle has since jumped up to a Hoyt, could be a ringer. Have to factor that into the book:wink:

Now if you could stir Little Ms Prag into forming an all female team, things could get interesting. Some tend to up their game when the "man card" is on the line::embara:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh come on now that is hornet. He has not shown up for anything non party related in years. Aint the flu going around N. VA already. He dont stand a chance.

I am more worried about Vince busting out a good score.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok...so Prag can bump his gums but isn't MAN ENOUGH to toe the line. Sounds like someone needs to:zip: from now on.

Jarlicker....who cares if you haven't been shooting indoors...you have shot. It's a target...hang it and shoot it. 

But at least you are smart enough to know that X Hunter is going to drop a good # on you....let's be honest there isn't a non PRO shooter in NC that can hang a score with him...if I were you I wouldn't think I would beat Vince flirting with your score from last year....

As for me....I hadn't had the flu in 10 years before last year.....so I wouldn't count on that. 

Plus I can promise no equipment failures this year so when the Brownell gets opened the bow that comes out will.be mine....no borrowing a bow the day before and setting it up at LAS this year....so Prag...there is no backing down from this....either toe the line or I will get you a refund


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> Oh come on now that is hornet. He has not shown up for anything non party related in years. Aint the flu going around N. VA already. He dont stand a chance.
> 
> I am more worried about Vince busting out a good score.


Dont worry about me Jarlicker. I am shooting aorund the 635 mark LAS scoring. With a few above and below that. We should be pretty close scoring. Just find a third so we can have some fun .


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK Vince, I might be the biggest smack talker that AT has seen in a while, but no way am I to the point where I would handicap my fellow NC folks by "teaming" up. Am I skeered - you bet you - but not of getting beat - just being a burden to the guys I shoot with every week. :shade:
> 
> Now the idea of NC vs VA is a good idea but you Common Welchers shouldn't be too over confident. As a former college instructor used to say: "A word to the wise is sufficient".


I have seen you shoot Lee, you have the game. Its only a signed ONE and braggin rights for a year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

By the way Jarlicker....what you don't realize is that I do show up for nonparty related things....I just know how to enjoy myself and it turns into fun for everyone.

Not all you Carowinans are sticks in the mud...just most of em'.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I have $20 that says.......
My 3 pin shooters will ***** slap the 3 named NC open shooters................ and the 3 named Va open shooters!! You read that correctly the pin shooters smoking the  open shooters!!

X Hunter, B' Ho and Va Vince you guys left me out of the game! I'm hurt you guys just left me hangn'.......  my buds having a beat down party without me.

Brad, I expect as much from the other 2 since they are North 
Virginians, damn near yanks, but not you! I thought you were a real Virginian............

lain: B'Ho, you might want to stay real close to the truck if we have to make a pit stop on the way there.

Va Vince, be careful even a friendly hornet can sting ya.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok...so Prag can bump his gums but isn't MAN ENOUGH to toe the line. Sounds like someone needs to:zip: from now on.
> 
> Jarlicker....who cares if you haven't been shooting indoors...you have shot. It's a target...hang it and shoot it.
> 
> ...


Is there a Pro in NC that can??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Is there a Pro in NC that can??


Well now that you mention it.......:nono:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I have $20 that says.......
> My 3 pin shooters will ***** slap the 3 named NC open shooters................ and the 3 named Va open shooters!! You read that correctly the pin shooters smoking the  open shooters!!
> 
> X Hunter, B' Ho and Va Vince you guys left me out of the game! I'm hurt you guys just left me hangn'.......  my buds having a beat down party without me.
> ...


Now you know we didn't leave you out on purpose...we figured that they always want a shot at Brad....and Vince and I have been getting crap since we bit into the worm.

So we figured they wanted a shot at the Rebels.....lord knows they are having a hard enough time coming up with 3 shooters with brass ones.....finding 4 of them would be almost imposiible. Heck that would be harder then the avg person trying to find Spec. 

WOW.....gonna leave your boy at 7-11.....remember who is in charge of the room keys. You better hope that your girl DONNAP shows up so you have a place to stay.....it will be cold in the truck that time of the year in Pa:doh:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I have $20 that says.......
> My 3 pin shooters will ***** slap the 3 named NC open shooters................ and the 3 named Va open shooters!! You read that correctly the pin shooters smoking the  open shooters!!
> 
> X Hunter, B' Ho and Va Vince you guys left me out of the game! I'm hurt you guys just left me hangn'.......  my buds having a beat down party without me.
> ...


Well now, I thought for sure if we added you the NC boys wouldnt even reply to this thread. Since they are all over it, It is now 4 on 4. Welcome aboard Kent and remember, I am not in northern Virginia...prety close but not there. Virginians cant challange Virginians either . Not when we are facing the Carowhiners. OK back to topic, it is now 4 on 4...BH edit that 1st thread and add Kent to it .


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Why would the Carowhiner do anything other than wine when we call em out guys stop acting so suprised!!!!

Kent you want in as far as im concerned youre in but dont expect much of a challenge remember the gander mtn incident last year and how they shot with their jaws on the ground???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Why would the Carowhiner do anything other than wine when we call em out guys stop acting so suprised!!!!
> 
> Kent you want in as far as im concerned youre in but dont expect much of a challenge remember the gander mtn incident last year and how they shot with their jaws on the ground???


WOW....this is pretty sad.

Seems Jarlicker is the only MAN in North Cacalaceeeee.....

Joe we may have to adopt you away from those sorry characters....ukey:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> WOW....this is pretty sad.
> 
> Seems Jarlicker is the only MAN in North Cacalaceeeee.....
> 
> Joe we may have to adopt you away from those sorry characters....ukey:


Leave my Joe alone! :mg: He still has lessons to give!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> WOW....this is pretty sad.
> 
> Seems Jarlicker is the only MAN in North Cacalaceeeee.....


I wouldn't put a lot of stock in that idea. Now just may not be the time. I know it's not for me.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Look here just scrap X hunter and we will play. I am going to give Kent a serious beat down. He needs it more than any one. I am going to bring my new shooting partner 3dshooter80 for his first big indoor shoot. So he can take a spot. Careful talking junk when he is a round. Dude will have you wettting your pants in no time. I totally expect me and Vince to have a shootem up. I would say the NC team would be jarlicker, 3dshooter80 and treaton. That would match up good with Kstigall, Va Vince and Bro Ho. 
All of us would have to shoot our tails off to stand a chance.
The only counter a have for X hunter would be rangeplayer.
I am signed up for the 9am line.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*NC is cranking up for LAS*

I am coming in late in this debate. I'm not scared of any one. Jarlicker, We can take them all on. Prag, you will be coming off the bench. You are our 6 man. I think Hornet will be their 8th man.:mg: 3dshooter and MAC, YOU WILL BE STARTING. JARLICKER, Its time to go into hardcore training. We will let our bows do the talking. GAME ON :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> I am coming in late in this debate. I'm not scared of any one. Jarlicker, We can take them all on. Prag, you will be coming off the bench. You are our 6 man. I think Hornet will be their 8th man.:mg: 3dshooter and MAC, YOU WILL BE STARTING. JARLICKER, Its time to go into hardcore training. We will let our bows do the talking. GAME ON :shade:


and I think you are on crack.......I am the Team Captian punk...no 8 man...6 man or #3 man. It all goes through me.

So put on your helmet....buckle that chin strap....grab the Windex....and bring the rest of your window lickers to Pa.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Jarlicker look LAS is a month away go by some miracle grow, grow a set and them toe to the line!!!:mg:

3dshooter80 trust me you dont want in on this annual beatdown of epic PROportions!!!!



jarlicker said:


> Look here just scrap X hunter and we will play. I am going to give Kent a serious beat down. He needs it more than any one. I am going to bring my new shooting partner 3dshooter80 for his first big indoor shoot. So he can take a spot. Careful talking junk when he is a round. Dude will have you wettting your pants in no time. I totally expect me and Vince to have a shootem up. I would say the NC team would be jarlicker, 3dshooter80 and treaton. That would match up good with Kstigall, Va Vince and Bro Ho.
> All of us would have to shoot our tails off to stand a chance.
> The only counter a have for X hunter would be rangeplayer.
> I am signed up for the 9am line.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Why would the Carowhiner do anything other than wine when we call em out guys stop acting so suprised!!!!
> 
> Kent you want in as far as im concerned youre in but dont expect much of a challenge remember the gander mtn incident last year and how they shot with their jaws on the ground???


 They've been keeping it quiet but...........the 2009 NCFAA Vegas Open Championship is Jan.11th at Gander Mtn. in Greensboro. They can run, they can hide and they can squeel like little girls but they're still going to get smacked and send their championships back to good ol'Virginny AGAIN! 

I'm thinking you'll want in on this!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Look here Hammerheads after this Vegas open thingy Xhunter will be humping my gear bag into LAS and Kstigall will be guarding my arrows and running for fresh Ice Cream for me and the barn rats. Just remember it will be Mr. Jarlicker from now on when ever I step foot in Virginny. You two will make fine units.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> and I think you are on crack.......I am the Team Captian punk...no 8 man...6 man or #3 man. It all goes through me.
> 
> So put on your helmet....buckle that chin strap....grab the Windex....and bring the rest of your window lickers to Pa.


Brown Hornet, The Team Punk is your Title.:mg: Jarlicker and I did a little warm up today. He told me your new name. (BR-HO). Jarlicker shot a 300 23X game today. He looks like our team leader. We are having tryouts soon and then will post our team. Now you better go get in some practice so you don't bring down your team Average.:mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Donker Stab.*

X-Hunter, please remember to bring the my Donker Stap to Lancaster. Thanks. I am helping a new shooter set up one of my target bows so he can shoot LAS. Looking forward to seeing you VA guys. Last time I checked we have 8 to 10 coming to PA. out of Raleigh/Cary area. Might have talked 2 more today.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> Brown Hornet, The Team Punk is your Title.:mg: Jarlicker and I did a little warm up today. He told me your new name. (BR-HO). Jarlicker shot a 300 23X game today. He looks like our team leader. We are having tryouts soon and then will post our team. Now you better go get in some practice so you don't bring down your team Average.:mg:



Ok.....you really aren't good at talking smack:embara:

Br-Ho.....you may need to check with Kstigall to get rights to use that....you are about a year or so late :doh:

We already knew that Jarlicker could shoot......and that score is good....but would only take me out...he would still more then likely have him behind 2-3 shooters on the Va Squad already. :doh:

I also notice that you didn't say anything about your score.....:embara: But I do find it rather funny that you guys need to have tryouts....and shouldn't you be trying out if you guys are having tryouts.....:mg:

Let me know if I need to recruit some guys from other states to be honorary Carowhinners :chortle: 

Cuz I don't think Jarlicker has any REAL running mates.

But if you want some.......go ahead and read the sig:nyah::moon:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok.....you really aren't good at talking smack:embara:
> 
> Br-Ho.....you may need to check with Kstigall to get rights to use that....you are about a year or so late :doh:
> 
> ...


Hornet, I'm Just getting back to shooting. Took a little break. I did not shoot a score today, still working on tuning my new bow. All joking aside, We are all looking forward to LAS. I have shot with Brad. What a great guy. Some of the others I have not met . We are bring a big group with us this year. Looks like maybe more than 10. Most are newbie's. I been shooting around 293 vegas. Might not be strong enough to make Jarlicker's team. I will still try out.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I will strut out my score from Saturday. I shot a 278. Think that is low.....I picked up a bow for the first time on November 1st 2008. Toot toot, that was the sound of me tooting my own horn!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag Jr said:


> I will strut out my score from Saturday. I shot a 278. Think that is low.....I picked up a bow for the first time on November 1st 2008. Toot toot, that was the sound of me tooting my own horn!


Great shooting JR. Way to go.:smile_red_bike: I bet you got your Dad Scarrred.:mg: Keep up the good work. You will be ready for LAS.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Great shooting JR. Way to go.:smile_red_bike: I bet you got your Dad Scarrred.:mg: Keep up the good work. You will be ready for LAS.


Thanks Eddie. I lost it pretty quit though! Even tried to shoot the nail and washer holding the target up. Actually I did better than TRY!:mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Jr, It will come and go from day to day. You have come a long way in a small time. We need more like you getting into Archery. Having fun is the most important thing to remember. You are on the right track. You and your Dad are a big PLUS for all of us. I shot with Jarlicker today and he shot a 300 Vegas. He's Back. I was tuning my bow today and some of the things seems to work better. Are you all coming over on Tues Night.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Eddis, I am sure Prag is going, but I will not be. I got my freebie for the week Saturday to go to DCWC. I don't need to push my luck! Ya'll have a great time though. I am sure you will miss me!:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> I have seen you shoot Lee, you have the game. Its only a signed ONE and braggin rights for a year.


OK Vince, after giving this some serious commode time thought, I'll make you this offer. I'll put a crispy on the line with you under these "conditions". You use your "raw" score (X's count as 10) & I'll use my LAS scoring (X's count as 11).

And no, that doesn't mean you're spotting me 60 points (unless you can shoot 60 X's). But it does mean that you will need to hit the 10's. 

And just one more stipulation: You have to promise to hang on to my crispy (should you take it). One day it's going to be worth a LOT. :teeth:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> They've been keeping it quiet but...........the 2009 NCFAA Vegas Open Championship is Jan.11th at Gander Mtn. in Greensboro. They can run, they can hide and they can squeel like little girls but they're still going to get smacked and send their championships back to good ol'Virginny AGAIN!
> 
> I'm thinking you'll want in on this!!


Nothing like some kickin some Carowhiner arse early on in Jan again.....



jarlicker said:


> Look here Hammerheads after this Vegas open thingy Xhunter will be humping my gear bag into LAS and Kstigall will be guarding my arrows and running for fresh Ice Cream for me and the barn rats. Just remember it will be Mr. Jarlicker from now on when ever I step foot in Virginny. You two will make fine units.


Jarlicker just think back to the VFAA shoot just who exactly was toting the equipment and makin ice cream runs YOU!!!!!! Boy isnt it amazing how soon the splinters go away but dont worry im willing to undergo sendin you back to the pine for a fresh batch..... 



Firstmaxx said:


> X-Hunter, please remember to bring the my Donker Stap to Lancaster. Thanks. I am helping a new shooter set up one of my target bows so he can shoot LAS. Looking forward to seeing you VA guys. Last time I checked we have 8 to 10 coming to PA. out of Raleigh/Cary area. Might have talked 2 more today.


Its been in the case since Aug and thats where it will be till LAS just remind me when we're there



pragmatic_lee said:


> OK Vince, after giving this some serious commode time thought, I'll make you this offer. I'll put a crispy on the line with you under these "conditions". You use your "raw" score (X's count as 10) & I'll use my LAS scoring (X's count as 11).
> 
> And no, that doesn't mean you're spotting me 60 points (unless you can shoot 60 X's). But it does mean that you will need to hit the 10's.
> 
> And just one more stipulation: You have to promise to hang on to my crispy (should you take it). One day it's going to be worth a LOT. :teeth:


Lee stop tryin to stack the deck either put up or shutup:mg:ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Lee stop tryin to stack the deck either put up or shutup:mg:ukey:


Dude, remember back at the Hillbilly when we had only crossed paths once before and I had no idea of your shooting abilities? Seems I vividly remember YOU sucking me into a crispy wager that no more than 4 other people on the Hill had a chance of winning.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dude, remember back at the Hillbilly when we had only crossed paths once before and I had no idea of your shooting abilities? Seems I vividly remember YOU sucking me into a crispy wager that no more than 4 other people on the Hill had a chance of winning.


I won my match with him on the Hill 

There will be no altering of scores.....only counting Xs as 10s.....this is a straight up team scoring...you don't have to think about Brad. You need to worry about how much I am going to beat you by.

Jarlicker.... Brad isn't going anywhere. Seriously could you imagine if a team told the Colts we will only play if Peyton doesn't play.:chortle:

What a bunch of little girls there are in NC.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I won my match with him on the Hill
> 
> There will be no altering of scores.....only counting Xs as 10s.....this is a straight up team scoring...you don't have to think about Brad. You need to worry about how much I am going to beat you by.
> 
> ...


So when did you move to VA????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> So when did you move to VA????


Just like your buddy Eddie....your trash talking skills need work.

If I moved to NC Jarlicker wouldn't be searching high and low for people that aren't affraid to man up.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just like your buddy Eddie....your trash talking skills need work.
> 
> If I moved to NC Jarlicker wouldn't be searching high and low for people that aren't affraid to man up.....


It really was a "serious" question. :shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dude, remember back at the Hillbilly when we had only crossed paths once before and I had no idea of your shooting abilities? Seems I vividly remember YOU sucking me into a crispy wager that no more than 4 other people on the Hill had a chance of winning.


quit yer btchn!!!!!

Suck it up and man up and step up to the line at LAS


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> quit yer btchn!!!!!
> 
> Suck it up and man up and step up to the line at LAS


Exactly....they are gonna donate $150 to the pot to play....but are scared to get their butts kicked by us for a crispy....

I don't know about you but I smell....a bunch of Ba-dussies:chortle:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Exactly....they are gonna donate $150 to the pot to play....but are scared to get their butts kicked by us for a crispy....
> 
> I don't know about you but I smell....a bunch of Ba-dussies:chortle:


Yea i smell it to but why on earth are we suprised by their run and hide tatics???? its nothin new!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

snif....snif...snif....snif....snif...snif I don't smell anything! Their is a hint of Lilac and Pansies in the air but nothing else................


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> It really was a "serious" question. :shade:


I didn't....


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Prag, BH does live in Virginia. So,why no bites on this fun little wager. Jarlicker, myself and you will be close. Its only a signed one.....You all are bringin 10 plus NC'rs and knowone cares to represent NC????


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Personally, I don't see what all the fuss is about lil' ole X hunter.....dude barely shot a 30X, 300 round......one arrow even managed to tear the 10 line (not hit....TEAR!!)

He has a ways to go before the NC crowd will take him seriously....don't ya think???


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

See if we just keep talking junk to Xhunter he will be the World Champ.
Great shooting Brad. Keep Banging all them X's.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

If we can keep that foggy area between his ears from getting in the way......it's possible Joe......it really is.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Good shooting XHunter. Looks like you are on top of your game. Question is, can you shoot good enough to keep Hornet's scores from hurting your team avg.:mg: Its not to late to put him on the bench.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Ron Meadows said:


> If we can keep that foggy area between his ears from getting in the way......it's possible Joe......it really is.


Aint that the truth. Great shootin Brad. Ron, are you coming to LAS????


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You donkeys are gonna get spanked like a monkey.....
> 
> Which of you 3 want to catch a beat down the most.....Jarlicker....Treaton.....Prag.....
> 
> Come get you some :thumb:


 Go figure I always thought you were into smacking sheep so did you step to donkeys?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> Good shooting XHunter. Looks like you are on top of your game. Question is, can you shoot good enough to keep Hornet's scores from hurting your team avg.:mg: Its not to late to put him on the bench.


Well let's see....he doesn't have too....why????

Because we are smart enough to realize that all I have to do is beat....hell tie you to win. 

Trust me there is WAY more pressure on you

On another note....way to go Brad....that's TWO 30s in a weeks time :clap:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> Go figure I always thought you were into smacking sheep so did you step to donkeys?


Someone get this Blowie hooked on phonoics for X-mas....:doh:

And actually since we are talking about Carowinans...donkeys doesn't even apply anymore....female dogs maybe...notice I said dogS...pay attention to the S

Jarlicker....I will find you some running mates :thumb:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Come on guys. There is no need in this. I'm sidelined but I KNOW there are enough Tar Heels to smack around these Commonwelchers and not even break a sweat. Somebody help Jarlicker out and put them Virginians in their place.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Come on guys. There is no need in this. I'm sidelined but I KNOW there are enough Tar Heels to smack around these Commonwelchers and not even break a sweat. Somebody help Jarlicker out and put them Virginians in their place.


There will be an "executive meeting" tonight of the NC folks (at least some of us). Maybe something can be worked out. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> There will be an "executive meeting" tonight of the NC folks (at least some of us). Maybe something can be worked out. :shade:


Good. It's tearing my nerves up that both of the NC v VA shoots take place in January. Can't we do something in Feb or March??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> There will be an "executive meeting" tonight of the NC folks (at least some of us). Maybe something can be worked out. :shade:


Something worked out....what the heck is there to work out? :noidea:

Either you are ready to man....check that.

Either you have the BALLS to man up, step to the line with your bow in your hand.....or you don't. 

There is nothing to decide.....Shoot @ LAS....or loose your man card and your ability to OPEN your mouth when it comes to talking trash.:embara:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Hornet can I be the Ref for this event. I`m neutral!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Hornet can I be the Ref for this event. I`m neutral!!!


Sure...:thumb:

but it looks like we are not going to have a match. 

We may need to come up with a new "nickname" for the boys from NC....seems the Tarheels don't work for this bunch. :doh:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Hornet can I be the Ref for this event. I`m neutral!!!


That's because you and I both know that VA & NC will be a distant 2nd & 3rd behind PA.  :fencing:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

....snif.....snif....snif....snif.....snif.....snif... Still can't smell any testosterone coming out of Caroweenie......

They're beating the bushes down there looking for someone with a pair. Good Luck with that............ 

However, they have earned a little (very little) respect from me. They're smarter than they were last year. I think they now understand it's a suicide mission and aren't so quick to sign up........... But really, it shouldn't be too painful for them, they get beat on a regular basis. You would expect they would be used to it by now.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> That's because you and I both know that VA & NC will be a distant 2nd & 3rd behind PA.  :fencing:


So who do you have on your Peckervanie team?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> So who do you have on your Peckervanie team?


Give me a day or two . . I'll come up with something.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> That's because you and I both know that VA & NC will be a distant 2nd & 3rd behind PA.  :fencing:


That is funny.....

But at least we found someone with some "man Nuggets"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> Give me a day or two . . I'll come up with something.


WOW....that is what I am talking about. 

No Pros...Joes only

Maybe we will let Jarlicker shoot with the Pa guys and scrap the NC thing.:mg:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> WOW....that is what I am talking about.
> 
> No Pros...Joes only
> 
> Maybe we will let Jarlicker shoot with the Pa guys and scrap the NC thing.:mg:


No problem. I crossed Broadwater and Carbaugh off the list. But we got lots of other hidden talent here . . :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> No problem. I crossed Broadwater and Carbaugh off the list. But we got lots of other hidden talent here . . :wink:


Remember...there are capable PROs in Va also....we aren't NC


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Remember...there are capable PROs in Va also....we aren't NC


:wink: You got that right!!!!
Virginia will have it's share of pretty fair pro shooters at the Classic!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well let's see....he doesn't have too....why????
> 
> Because we are smart enough to realize that all I have to do is beat....hell tie you to win.
> 
> ...


Well Let's See. I have been shooting Archery a little over 2 years now and will have no trouble putting you on the pine. You better start working on your LAS yearly excuses. Let's see, last year it was you were sick. What will it be this year. I know, It will be the bow's fault. It will be something for sure. Prag, lets start a thread on what will be Hornet's excuse this time.:mg: And about Pressure, What Pressure, Everyone knows that Brown Hornet is the expert on archery. Just read one of his 10,000,000 post. So it seems like the pressure will be on YOU Hornet.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Firstmaxx said:


> Well Let's See. I have been shooting Archery a little over 2 years now and will have no trouble putting you on the pine. You better start working on your LAS yearly excuses. Let's see, last year it was you were sick. What will it be this year. I know, It will be the bow's fault. It will be something for sure. Prag, lets start a thread on what will be Hornet's excuse this time.:mg: And about Pressure, What Pressure, Everyone knows that Brown Hornet is the expert on archery. Just read one of his 10,000,000 post. So it seems like the pressure will be on YOU Hornet.


So does this mean youre puttin yourself on the Carowhiner coldfeets team for LAS or what????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> Well Let's See. I have been shooting Archery a little over 2 years now and will have no trouble putting you on the pine. You better start working on your LAS yearly excuses. Let's see, last year it was you were sick. What will it be this year. I know, It will be the bow's fault. It will be something for sure. Prag, lets start a thread on what will be Hornet's excuse this time.:mg: And about Pressure, What Pressure, Everyone knows that Brown Hornet is the expert on archery. Just read one of his 10,000,000 post. So it seems like the pressure will be on YOU Hornet.


What the hell are you talking about? :noidea: If I was going to use being sick LAST YEAR...by the way YOU are the only one that keeps bringing that up. I didn't even mention it last year. :embara: If I was worried about being sick....I wouldn't have gone....and anyone that has spent more then the 5 mins you spent with me knows that I don't make exuses....so it's time to get over the saying I am making excuse.....

It won't be the bows fault...I borrowed a bow the day before I left last year...and it wasn't the bows fault.....nor did I say it was.....I set it up...kind of..... and shot....gave it my best. 

and now that I am back to shooting a *HOYT* It sure as hell won't be the bows fault....

You goobers are the only ones that think I think I am Jesse Broadwater.....I never claimed to be a great indoor shooter ....or a great outdoor shooter for that matter....Infact I think I have only shot a handful of 300s since I returned to archery 2 years ago....after a shoulder injury that kept me out of archery for the same amount of time. BUT because someone isn't a Hall of Fame player doesn't mean he won't make a good coach or that they don't know what he is talking about....it's sad though when you can't play/shoot AND don't know what you are talking about.:zip:


and I went over 10,000 post about 13,700+ post ago....so it appears that reading is also something you struggle with along with talking trash....comprehension....and shooting.:mg:

By the way....you bringing up how long you have been shooting is an excuse....:doh:

and for the record....VaVince has only been shooting for 3 years.....so all your boys that are gonna get smacked around by him better start preparing your excuses.......

So go sit next to your boy Jarlicker and PRAY...some of what he knows will rub off on you...then MAYBE you can learn 1/4 of the stuff that I have learned over the years....you might be ok


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*"10,000,000 post"*

I'm rooting for the VA boys. but Mr. BH, just to keep the posting accurate, firstmaxx said 10,000,000 (that's ten million) and not 10,000.

Hope you guys have a great time. I sure hope some ya'll's knowledge will rub off on me.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I'm rooting for the VA boys. but Mr. BH, just to keep the posting accurate, firstmaxx said 10,000,000 (that's ten million) and not 10,000.
> 
> Hope you guys have a great time. I sure hope some ya'll's knowledge will rub off on me.


Thanks Bowhunter, Some of those VA guys can only count with their fingers and toes. Once they get past the 20 count, their in trouble.:mg:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

2 days and still no announcment of the NC team.... Yall just admit youre skeered and defeat now please


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> 2 days and still no announcment of the NC team.... Yall just admit youre skeered and defeat now please


I think they may just need to just hold open tryouts and take shooters from other states :doh:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok, Ok, 
I know the suspense is killing you VA boys. Don't worry, I'll be there... and I aint skeered of losing!! I got Jarlicker's back, but Firstmaxx is on his own (I wanna see the Hornet whoop up on him). 
XHunter is like a big playground bully. Why don't you talk a little smack to Reo or Dave? You should always be reaching for the stars instead of gloating over your past accomplishments. You don't hear me braggin over beating Firstmaxx of ChopperSteve all the time do ya? No, what fun would that be.... 
I'm just screwing with ya. Keep talking that smack, it makes the day go by faster for those of us reading this stuff at work.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> Ok, Ok,
> I know the suspense is killing you VA boys. Don't worry, I'll be there... and I aint skeered of losing!! I got Jarlicker's back, but Firstmaxx is on his own (I wanna see the Hornet whoop up on him).
> XHunter is like a big playground bully. Why don't you talk a little smack to Reo or Dave? You should always be reaching for the stars instead of gloating over your past accomplishments. You don't hear me braggin over beating Firstmaxx of ChopperSteve all the time do ya? No, what fun would that be....
> I'm just screwing with ya. Keep talking that smack, it makes the day go by faster for those of us reading this stuff at work.


Now Now 3D. You are getting good at this indoor game. I do remember winning a Thur Night Set down a couple of times. I know you forget when that happens.:mg: By the time we head to LAS you and Jarlicker will want me on the team.  XHunter is in his happy place. He likes picking on BH and the VA boys. You keep putting me and Steve under the bus and I will start charging you for Release Rentals. Me and BH Will have a side chrispy going at LAS, RIGHT HORNET.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

3dshooter80 said:


> Ok, Ok,
> I know the suspense is killing you VA boys. Don't worry, I'll be there... and I aint skeered of losing!! I got Jarlicker's back, but Firstmaxx is on his own (I wanna see the Hornet whoop up on him).
> XHunter is like a big playground bully. Why don't you talk a little smack to Reo or Dave? You should always be reaching for the stars instead of gloating over your past accomplishments. You don't hear me braggin over beating Firstmaxx of ChopperSteve all the time do ya? No, what fun would that be....
> I'm just screwing with ya. Keep talking that smack, it makes the day go by faster for those of us reading this stuff at work.


See Chad im not gloating trust me ive been called a horn tooter before it dont bother me!!!!! I was just tryin to be polite and save you the embarasement of being associated with those others Carowhiners... Afterall you have potential and could possibly be adopted out of the carowhiner state after a few more years of pratice!!!!

As far as callin out Dave and Reo get em on the line i'll put em on the pine too!!!:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

I will have to give in to Xhunters. But there won't be kidnapping of any of our NC barn rats. We will bring them and shoot them. We ant skeeeerd on any VA girls.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad doesn't have to call out Reo and Dave.....they are PROs he is still a Joe. :wink:

BUT...I do know that someone did have the one of the two highest qualifying rounds at LAS last year....and the other score wasn't shot by Reo or Dave.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Brad doesn't have to call out Reo and Dave.....they are PROs he is still a Joe. :wink:
> 
> BUT...I do know that someone did have the one of the two highest qualifying rounds at LAS last year....and the other score wasn't shot by Reo or Dave.


Hornet whats this about you bein captian I wanna be captian!!!!!:shade:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Hornet whats this about you bein captian I wanna be captian!!!!!:shade:


Hornet watch out, X Hunter is getting ready to still you job. He told me no one is his captian. :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Hornet whats this about you bein captian I wanna be captian!!!!!:shade:


Go sit down.....I am the one with the C on the jersey.:wink: 

You may make the PRO Bowl but you ain't no Captain.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> Hornet watch out, X Hunter is getting ready to still you job. He told me no one is his captian. :mg:


Tell X-0 Cinco to hush.....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Go sit down.....I am the one with the C on the jersey.:wink:
> 
> You may make the PRO Bowl but you ain't no Captain.





Brown Hornet said:


> Tell X-0 Cinco to hush.....


Hornet thats no way to talk to me!!!! I just dont see me callin you Captin O Captian!!!:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Hornet thats no way to talk to me!!!! I just dont see me callin you Captin O Captian!!!:shade:


You can tell who has played sports before....and who hasn't.

Do you think guys on the team call Manning CAPTIAN......:embara: I know we sure as heck didn't call Spec and OBT captain.

You just shoot your damn bow and let me handle the other stuff....damn kids.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> You can tell who has played sports before....and who hasn't.
> 
> Do you think guys on the team call Manning CAPTIAN......:embara: I know we sure as heck didn't call Spec and OBT captain.
> 
> You just shoot your damn bow and let me handle the other stuff....damn kids.


Well I want more money the Captian do you have any idea how hard it is to put up with some of my teammates????


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Well I want more money the Captian do you have any idea how hard it is to put up with some of my teammates????


Alright, I want a names. Cause there aint but 3 others! So spill it young-in :shade:.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Well I want more money the Captian do you have any idea how hard it is to put up with some of my teammates????


I said Captian....not GM.

You need to have your agent....not the team Captain call Mathews.....or win the shoot and not worry about it

Listen OCHO......we don't tolerate yapping within the team. Don't make me dry fire that Mathews of yours.

by the way.....you can't be TO that's OBT


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Alright, I want a names. Cause there aint but 3 others! So spill it young-in :shade:.


seems like he is the only one


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> Alright, I want a names. Cause there aint but 3 others! So spill it young-in :shade:.


Well lets just say he lives in a hive of sorts!!!!!

Ok there Mr. Captian I am offically holding out for a better contract involving gauranteed money payout just for showing up!!!!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Well lets just say he lives in a hive of sorts!!!!!
> 
> Ok there Mr. Captian I am offically holding out for a better contract involving gauranteed money payout just for showing up!!!!


Well I know that last night someone left there hive and shot a damn good score that hasnt been shot in a while. Times are changing for the good. Look out!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> Well I know that last night someone left there hive and shot a damn good score that hasnt been shot in a while. Times are changing for the good. Look out!


So did he finaly break the 280 mark??? Cmon Hornet tell me your score if it was good the im glad for ya...:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> So did he finaly break the 280 mark??? Cmon Hornet tell me your score if it was good the im glad for ya...:darkbeer:


280....come on man. :embara:

Yes it was a good score.....Someone is getting back to form from a few years ago.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> 280....come on man. :embara:
> 
> Yes it was a good score.....Someone is getting back to form from a few years ago.


Thats good to hear bud!!!! Just keep the worm in your mouth/hand hell wherever it is you keep it and drive em home!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Thats good to hear bud!!!! Just keep the worm in your mouth/hand hell wherever it is you keep it and drive em home!!


Tell me about it.....I am as happy as a pig in poo to be shooting well again.

I keep the worm spit on the feet of carowhiners :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey CaroWhines, bring on your best, including your barn bunnies Ranger and Kward, we'll take'em and bake'em..............your Pro's our Joe's straight up.:mg:

:wink: The "X" is getting big in Virginia.....almost the size of the white. :secret: Twenty ain't what it used to be. 



Kelly, it's nothing personal just geographical.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There must be some bad weather coming......

:set1_fishing: cuz the fish ain't bitten....maybe we need to look for some kicker fish.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*hey joe*

I don't know if 630 to 640 will help the team but I'll shoot with ya you know I aint skeered of any Yankee's from virginia. See you in PA if I dont see you guys sooner Mark


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

SNAPTHIS said:


> I don't know if 630 to 640 will help the team but I'll shoot with ya you know I aint skeered of any Yankee's from virginia. See you in PA if I dont see you guys sooner Mark


Mark, good shooting with you last Friday. Good to have you shooting with us. We can used you on the team. Some of them danm Yankees's are getting to big for their britches. :mg: I knew I would see you at LAS. Keep us your good shooting.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

SNAPTHIS said:


> I don't know if 630 to 640 will help the team but I'll shoot with ya you know I aint skeered of any Yankee's from virginia. See you in PA if I dont see you guys sooner Mark


You'll learn soon enough......................... The reason it's so quiet down there is the "training" session we held in Greensboro last January! Just ask'm..........


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

SNAPTHIS said:


> I don't know if 630 to 640 will help the team but I'll shoot with ya you know I aint skeered of any Yankee's from virginia. See you in PA if I dont see you guys sooner Mark


Ok this was all fun and games until you go and attempt to call me a damn Yankee..... Now its personal..... Bring what ya got and i'll be happy to send their sorry Carowhiner arses to the pine!!! Better yet Vine you can handle these guys for sure take care of em for me!!!! Cause Lord knows they dont want to get me goin.... Call me a damn Yankee!!!!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Ok this was all fun and games until you go and attempt to call me a damn Yankee..... Now its personal..... Bring what ya got and i'll be happy to send their sorry Carowhiner arses to the pine!!! Better yet Vine you can handle these guys for sure take care of em for me!!!! Cause Lord knows they dont want to get me goin.... Call me a damn Yankee!!!!


What about PUNK.:mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Dang.. this is good.. I'm payin the $150 just to come see this shoot between the Rebel States.. .:chortle: :moviecorn :darkbeer:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Dang.. this is good.. I'm payin the $150 just to come see this shoot between the Rebel States.. .:chortle: :moviecorn :darkbeer:



Yea too bad I am going to miss it, as of right now I am canceled due to work... You show em for me Sticky...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> Yea too bad I am going to miss it, as of right now I am canceled due to work... You show em for me Sticky...


Whaaaat!?? I was countin on you for moral support Bees.. this is gonna make it really tough.. :mg: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

x-Hunter is blowing smoke, he really loves us southerners. We are just good old boys. NOT


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Whaaaat!?? I was countin on you for moral support Bees.. this is gonna make it really tough.. :mg: :lol: :wink:


I got your back Sticky....:wink:

I will gladly heckal.......I mean cheer you on


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Dang.. this is good.. I'm payin the $150 just to come see this shoot between the Rebel States.. .:chortle: :moviecorn :darkbeer:


NOPE.......

you are paying for a chance to not finish in last place with some of the best shooters in the country......

You can save your money and come watch us beat up on them for free :doh:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

You better maKE SURE IT STAYS FREE. Cause when you get your butts handed to ya I aint giving no dambed refunds. It is going to be TAKE THE MONEY AND RUN. and you can bet I will be back for more. Thats right.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> You better maKE SURE IT STAYS FREE. Cause when you get your butts handed to ya I aint giving no dambed refunds. It is going to be TAKE THE MONEY AND RUN. and you can bet I will be back for more. Thats right.


It's about time you showed up Jarlicker. Where have you been hiding.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

This video shows the true talent that come out of VA.:mg
I think thet are some of xhunters hunting buddies.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDrT9tgk4wM


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> You better maKE SURE IT STAYS FREE. Cause when you get your butts handed to ya I aint giving no dambed refunds. It is going to be TAKE THE MONEY AND RUN. and you can bet I will be back for more. Thats right.


how would Va vs NC affect Stickies pocket anyway....:noidea:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Hornet, I thought you were going into hiding until LAS.:teeth: I knew you could not keep away. We are just to much fun to smack with.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> Hornet, I thought you were going into hiding until LAS.:teeth: I knew you could not keep away. We are just to much fun to smack with.


What are you talking about? :noidea:

Have you been hitting the sauce with Mac?


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> What are you talking about? :noidea:
> 
> Have you been hitting the sauce with Mac?


I know your a little younger but I think you are forgetting about a post you made the other day ".after the first of the year....I don't talk to carowhiners until I get to LAS "


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> I know your a little younger but I think you are forgetting about a post you made the other day ".after the first of the year....I don't talk to carowhiners until I get to LAS "


Man....did you have a sex change back in the day? :noidea: You sure do read into things like a woman does. :embara:

I was talking about on the phone...or giving advice.

not about busting your balls.....and thats questionable at best in your case.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> NOPE.......
> 
> you are paying for a chance to not finish in last place with some of the best shooters in the country......
> 
> You can save your money and come watch us beat up on them for free :doh:


Good point.. that too, of course.. :lol: :cheers:


Brown Hornet said:


> how would Va vs NC affect Stickies pocket anyway....:noidea:


Yea, wait just a dang minute here... :nono: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hell sticky's money spends just has good as Brown Hornets money. It just dont feel as good in my pocket like Xhunter's money would. Sticky come on out we will are share in other indulgecies afterwords. Heck I think any of us will disagree about that. Mac shoots a mean pool cue amoung many of his other strange talents.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Man....did you have a sex change back in the day? :noidea: You sure do read into things like a woman does. :embara:
> 
> I was talking about on the phone...or giving advice.
> 
> not about busting your balls.....and thats questionable at best in your case.


What's wrong Hornet, can't take a little joking. I surly don't need to call you. I can just open any post on AT a know what's on your mind. :mg: AT just would not be any fun if you or Prag went into hiding. So lets keep up all this smack talking and not back down a bit brother.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> What's wrong Hornet, can't take a little joking. I surly don't need to call you. I can just open any post on AT a know what's on your mind. :mg: AT just would not be any fun if you or Prag went into hiding. So lets keep up all this smack talking and not back down a bit brother.


Man everything is going over your head.....:embara: :zip:

The bus driver doesn't let you go to the back of the bus does she.....:chortle:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Man everything is going over your head.....:embara: :zip:
> 
> The bus driver doesn't let you go to the back of the bus does she.....:chortle:


Hornet, I don't have to ride buses. I own 6 car's. The last time I was on a bus I was driving It. ( My College Days ) A little side money.:embara: I can't wait until LAS. What will you be driven.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> Hornet, I don't have to ride buses. I own 6 car's. The last time I was on a bus I was driving It. ( My College Days ) A little side money.:embara: I can't wait until LAS. What will you be driven.


and there you go proving my point.....AGAIN :doh:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> and there you go proving my point.....AGAIN :doh:


Hornet you are full of yourself.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Hell sticky's money spends just has good as Brown Hornets money. It just dont feel as good in my pocket like Xhunter's money would. Sticky come on out we will are share in other indulgecies afterwords. Heck I think any of us will disagree about that. Mac shoots a mean pool cue amoung many of his other strange talents.


I'll be there.. .shootin the 4pm line on Saturday.. comin for the fun and camaraderie.. I know it'll be a hoot.. :thumb: :cheers:

Is he bringin the Segway? :noidea:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> This video shows the true talent that come out of VA.:mg
> I think thet are some of xhunters hunting buddies.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDrT9tgk4wM


Who do you think was filmin???:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> Hornet you are full of yourself.


It took you that long to figure that out.....

But that being said...you did miss what I was saying. :wink:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Is he bringin the Segway? :noidea:


is that EVEN a question:darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Man....did you have a sex change back in the day? :noidea: *You sure do read into things like a woman does.* :embara:
> 
> I was talking about on the phone...or giving advice.
> 
> not about busting your balls.....and thats questionable at best in your case.



*WATCH IT STINGERRRRRrrrrr.....them's "bow sabotaging" words......*

.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WATCH IT STINGERRRRRrrrrr.....them's "bow sabotaging" words......*
> 
> .


Get him Lucky. That's my girl. How are do Miss Lucky. I am looking forward to LAS. I know your going to be there. What's you shooting these days.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Firstmaxx said:


> Get him Lucky. That's my girl. How are do Miss Lucky. I am looking forward to LAS. I know your going to be there. *What's you shooting these days*.


*GONE BIG TIME.......My neighbor's house!!!!*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WATCH IT STINGERRRRRrrrrr.....them's "bow sabotaging" words......*
> 
> .



My bow is armed like the Batmobile.....so good luck with that :wink:

But if the shoe fits.....:embara: However I never had you fitting into that mold.....guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> Get him Lucky. That's my girl. How are do Miss Lucky. I am looking forward to LAS. I know your going to be there. What's you shooting these days.


Heeeeeyyyyyy........what up girl. :hand:

Jarlicker be sure to bring Fast Edna a dress to shoot in at LAS.:chortle:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Hornet, you have lost your darn mind. I give it to you, You keep me laughing. Can't wait to see you and Mac working on some of his scotch.:mg: You 2 will be a show in it self.:teeth: I might sell some tickets for this one.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Fast edna just got last years dress back from the cleaners. Hopefully he wont get caught in such a fashion nightmare has to get caught wearing same dress to the same event two years in a row.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Fast edna just got last years dress back from the cleaners. Hopefully he wont get caught in such a fashion nightmare has to get caught wearing same dress to the same event two years in a row.[/QUOTE
> 
> Jarlicker that comet will cost you. No release for you.:mg: That's what you get for working with the dark side.:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Can you say....*648*


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Can you say....*648*


That must be your dress size.:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> That must be your dress size.:mg:


You, Lucky, Blodstar and Prag jr are the only ones going to LAS in this forum that wears dresses.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You, Lucky, Blodstar and Prag jr are the only ones going to LAS in this forum that wears dresses.


Hornet, you are one crazy nut.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You, Lucky, Blodstar and Prag jr are the only ones going to LAS in this forum that wears dresses.


This got me to thinking - wonder the last time I saw Prag Jr in a dress??? :mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Maybe Hornet is closet dresser. :mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Maybe Hornet is closet dresser. :mg:


Jr. & I went to a memorial service yesterday for the racing jockey that was killed in CA. He was my wife's 1st cousin. Jr. commented on how well I looked in my suit so I told her I might just wear it to LAS. :shade: Wonder how much distraction that would be for the other archers if I shot in a nice pin stripped suit, white shirt, & tie?


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jr. & I went to a memorial service yesterday for the racing jockey that was killed in CA. He was my wife's 1st cousin. Jr. commented on how well I looked in my suit so I told her I might just wear it to LAS. :shade: Wonder how much distraction that would be for the other archers if I shot in a nice pin stripped suit, white shirt, & tie?


I would say yes Prag. It better to look good if you can't shoot good.:mg:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I just happened to bump into this thread, imagine that. Scanned the posts for a moment and though I shot my worst score ever at LAS or any where for that matter here's a little something for the CaroWhiners :moon:
Here's a little something extra for Jarlicker..... :nyah: 

But I :icon_salut: RangePlayer (K. Trail) and KWard's performances at LAS this past weekend!



jarlicker said:


> Look here just scrap X hunter and we will play. I am going to give Kent a serious beat down. He needs it more than any one. I am going to bring my new shooting partner 3dshooter80 for his first big indoor shoot. So he can take a spot. Careful talking junk when he is a round. Dude will have you wettting your pants in no time. I totally expect me and Vince to have a shootem up. I would say the NC team would be jarlicker, 3dshooter80 and treaton. That would match up good with Kstigall, Va Vince and Bro Ho.
> All of us would have to shoot our tails off to stand a chance.
> The only counter a have for X hunter would be rangeplayer.
> I am signed up for the 9am line.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and by the way.....Mac you are longer allowed to call out your boy.....

Even with a ZERO :doh: I got you by 19.....

so let's recap.....Mac has predicted his victory over me at LAS twice....Indoor Nationals....and the last two trips to the Hill. 

Total Rounds: 9
Mac - 1 (LAS in 2008)
Hornet - 8 

This is starting to look like I am playing the Lions....:doh:


----------

